# This is what we do when Daddy is out of town...



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I tried to get Miko to do his "wolf howl" which he only does when he's home alone in his crate... it's much deeper and longer and, well, creepier than what is on this video. Oh well. 
I had to surreptitiously video him because if he knows it's a camera he'll turn away... he's camera shy


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

And yes, he could _barely_ be bothered to lift his head from the pillow to perform for me.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHAHA, that video was priceless!! And might I say, I have 3 growling dogs next to me right now!LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The video is very cute!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

That was awesome! I just love it when nordic breeds howl. Now I have Aspen doing his woo-woos and looking all over like "Where the heck is that coming from?"


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Dawwwww, I love it.  I howl for Roscoe... she just sniffs my face like "What is WRONG with you?!"


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I loved it!! Back when we had 3 Samoyeds in one house we could get them all howling at once and then the toy poodle would join in with the cutest little 'o' on it's mouth and howling away !! So all dogs have a wolf way down inside of them somewhere. 

I can't wait until I get a howling breed again someday when we move north (Chows don't make noise.....:tape

Oh, and both my boys had to come over and stare at Miko when he was howling!!


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

lol. i love the video.. so cute..


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He thought picking up his head was to much work, gees mom what do you want I howled.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I know, I know... I ask too much!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha, thats so cute. I could hardly tell which howl was his and which was yours! I must have had it a bit loud as Mollie came, actually running from the other end of the house.....


----------

